# Detecting Array



## MindieGabe (Dec 11, 2009)

I have just installed the following:
Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P motherboard
460W Gigabyte psu
Samsung 320 GB SATA HDD
and AMD Sempson 140 2.G processor

When I boot the pc i get the following:
AMD Sempron 140 Processor
Memory Info DDR2 667 Unganged Mode
Detecting IDE drive......

If I leave it and don't go into the BIOS I get;
MediaShield ROM BIOS 6.94
Copyright (C) 2006 NVIDIA Corp.
Detecting Array......

I have read a few forums on this (but haven't seen if any of the outcomes work). The main solution was to make all references in the BIOS to disabled. I have gone into the BIOS and the only reference to RAID is "BIOS-Serial-ATA RAID Config [Press Enter]" I press enter and get "NV SATA RAID Function [Disabled}"

I have disconnected the CD and DVD (which are both connected to the IDE)
When I boot without these connected I get the following:
IDE Channel 3. Master Disk HDD S.M.A.R.T. capacity...Disabled
PCI devices listing and then there is a table

Verifying DMI Pool Data......
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

Any advice on what I am doing wrong would be much appreciated.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 11, 2009)

make sure your SATA controller is in IDE mode and not in RAID mode


----------



## MindieGabe (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks.  I'm not sure what you mean by the SATA controller??  In BIOS the RAID is disabled and on the motherboard the SATA HDD is connected to the SATA2_1 ??


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 11, 2009)

You have a raid setting somewhere.  Look again in the bios, thats why its coming up.


----------



## MindieGabe (Dec 11, 2009)

I have checked in the BIOS (Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG) and have the following:
     Serial-ATA RAID Config [Press Enter]
          NV SATA RAID Function          Disabled
          NV SATA 1 Primary RAID         Disabled
          NV SATA 2 Secondary RAID     Disabled
This is the only areas I can see any resemblance to the word RAID and I am still getting the "detecting array..." message.  
Any other thoughts please?


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you tried emailing the support of the maker of your motherboard?  It sounds like a BIOS setting to me, but not all BIOS are made the same so we are just kind of shooting in the dark; or consult the motherboard manual.


----------



## MindieGabe (Dec 12, 2009)

i'v thoroughly read the manual . i'll email the maker.
thanks very much for all your sugestions. i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## MindieGabe (Dec 12, 2009)

To let you know what happened...I don't know if I mentioned this at all but I had a DVD burner and a CD drive hooked up.  I decided to disconnect the CD drive and just try and boot using the DVD burner on its own and hey presto... booted from the CD and was able to reinstall Windows!  So all good.
Thanks for your help!


----------

